
Markdown and Calendar and Notes? - EduardMe
https://medium.com/@eduard.metzger/markdown-calendar-notes-28b87f965e5d#.pht2krsuo
======
leadguit
I like the idea - this would be cool as a self-hosted webapp. What I don't
like: "coming to macOS and iOS" \- I would Love to have this ported to other
OS too (Linux/Android - even windows). Or as I said - a webapp

~~~
EduardMe
Hey thanks for the feedback!

It was originally planned as webapp and a prototype is made and online, but I
wasn't entirely sure how it would fund itself. That's an unfunded side-project
and servers need to be maintained. So macOS app was the simplest choice. You
can reach out to me via hello@noteplan.co, if you want to have a look and if
you have some ideas.

